# [APP] FlashDroids



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I just released my first major app called FlashDroids. FlashDroids allows you to create flash cards on your Android powered device. In addition to your own flash cards, there is an in-app marketplace(all free) that allows you to download other user's decks. The app supports Honeycomb, and Android versions 2.2 and up. Additionally, by visiting flashdroids.com, you can create new decks, view others, and even study your cards; all from your browser. Once you create your new decks, or add some from the marketplace, you can simply sync them in-app and they will all appear. I also added folders which allows you to organize all of your cards and decks.

I really spent a lot of time on this trying to make it the perfect application. Obviously it can never be perfect, that is why I need your help. If you purchase FlashDroids($.99), I would appreciate if you let me feedback here, or email me, or on http://flashdroids.com. I really want this app to work for all people and I believe we can accomplish that.

Thanks!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.flashdroids


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This will get some recognition tomorrow.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have any screen shots of the actually flash card?

It looks to me like all the screenshots are of the list of cards, not the card itself. Personally I couldn't buy this app without seeing that.

Just my $0.02


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry forgot all about that, lol. I will get some put on there asap. I kept the actual cards very simple as to not distract from the studying experience. I plan to add settings allowing you to change the view of them.
Here is a quick one:









I plan to add settings to allow for font size changes, colors, etc. in a future update.


----------



## controlfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel like i'm obliged to comment because of DJ. I have an Incredible 2 and had been in contact with him for his involvement with this forum over google+ and he helped me get informed about root for my phone. I was unaware that the INC2 didn't have root since I was an iphone user until a month ago (  ). I got sort of an alpha version to help find bugs. I am a current student attending UofArizona and find this app to be very helpful when studying. I didn't think it was going to be good or useful, but now that I have it and have been in communication with DJ about what needs to be fixed, it is very close to perfect. Of course there are bug's and such right now, but while i'm at work and was trying to study for my summer classes, this became very useful. It's nice to see some school oriented apps, as there is a lack of variety right now. Hope this takes off!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds great. once i get back into college next semester. Ill deff give this a try.


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool! I'm constantly updating it to make it better too! Let me know if you find any issues if you buy it.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome idea! I will recommend some of my college bound emplyoees check it out. I wish I had something like this while I was still in school. Although at the time I had a blackberry storm so I dont think anything could have helped me...


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for letting people know. As it continues to grow, the quality and quantity of user generated cards will continue to grow, providing everyone a better, and more easy studying experience. If they have any feeback, please let me know!


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I just updated FlashDroids to version 1.1. The update should show up in the Market soon.

Changelog:

* (New) Swipe the title at the top of the home screen (either folders or decks) to go to the other view
* (New) Added setting to change font size when viewing a deck
* (New) How to use page. From home, press menu, select 'Help'
* (Updated) Default font size for viewing deck is slightly larger


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Pushed out another update last night. The features just keep coming! Also, added support for all devices down to 1.6. I was using some apis that I didn't need too, so I removed those so more people can create a great studying experience.

Changelog:
(New) Added support for all Android devices 1.6 and up.
(New) Study all decks in a folder at one time. Go to the folder, press the icon in the upper right.
(Fix) Make deck description clear when creating multiple decks.
(Updated) Added study entire folder text to Help screen.


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel bad bumping an old thread, but I wanted to let you guys know I released a pretty big update to FlashDroids. It is now at version 2.0.
Wanted to keep this post short, so here is the market link.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.flashdroids


----------

